# Weekly Competition 2019-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U'
*2. *F' R F' U2 R' U2 R2 F'
*3. *U F R2 F' U R2 F R' U2
*4. *R2 U' F U' F R' U2 F U'
*5. *F2 U2 R2 U F U2 R2 U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F D' F2 L' B F'
*2. *F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R' U L F D L U' R' B2 F R'
*3. *R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 B' L' F' R' B U2 F' R2 F U'
*4. *R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L B2 R F R2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' R B'
*5. *B F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R F U' L' R' B' U L U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B F L2 Rw D Fw' F Rw' B2 Fw R' B2 Rw2 Uw R' U L R' Uw U L D2 R2 U' B2 D' U' R' F' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' U B' F R' Fw' Uw' R
*2. *D' U' L2 Uw' B F' Uw2 L B2 Fw' F D L' B' R U F' D B Uw B F' Uw' U2 R2 D2 Rw' D' B F2 Rw2 B2 R U' L Fw U' R D' R'
*3. *Uw R D2 L Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B R D2 B D2 Uw B2 Uw' B2 Rw B U' L' R D B2 F2 U L2 D' F' D2 F2 Rw R D' L Uw2
*4. *D2 Uw2 L Rw' R F2 U Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' F L' D' U B2 U2 B Fw L2 B2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw Fw2 U2 L' D Fw' Uw2 B2 D' Fw L R' Fw D U' F
*5. *L' Rw2 F2 Rw B U' Fw' L' Rw R2 D' U2 Fw2 U' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 R U2 F' Rw' Fw' R2 U B2 F U B2 D2 U' R2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 R B Uw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 U L2 R Fw' L2 U B' L2 B Fw U2 Rw2 B Fw F2 U2 R' Bw D' Rw2 D2 Dw U' Rw2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw B Lw Dw' R' Bw' Fw L2 D2 U' Bw' U2 B Uw Rw' U2 L Dw F' L2 F2 L Dw2 F Uw' U' Fw2 D F D2 Dw L2
*2. *L R2 D U2 Fw' U2 R2 Dw Uw' Bw' R F R2 Uw R2 D' Bw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' B2 Bw' D U L Rw R F2 R' F Lw2 Bw2 R D Uw2 F' Rw2 B Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw L2 Lw2 D Rw B D' Bw Lw' R2 Bw' L' Rw R'
*3. *L2 Rw2 B' Dw2 L2 Uw' U Lw D Bw L' Rw R' F R2 Dw F' Uw2 R' Fw R' Fw2 L' Rw2 U2 Bw' U' Lw2 R' D' Lw' Rw Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 Lw' Bw' L Rw U Rw D' B' Bw Rw2 Fw Rw' D' Dw' B Lw2 Rw U' B' Bw' F R' Bw2 Uw2
*4. *Lw Bw F2 D Fw' Lw R' Fw2 R2 F Rw2 Bw' L' Rw' B2 Dw2 B2 L Rw R2 B' L2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw Dw' R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw Rw2 B2 Bw' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Dw2 R B2 L2 R2 F R D B2 U Lw U2 Lw' D2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw
*5. *U' B2 Bw2 D L Bw2 F2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Lw R' Bw2 F L' Uw2 F Lw Bw' D B' F U2 Lw' B2 U B F' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw' D' Dw Uw2 Bw' F' Rw R2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 F U2 Bw2 U2 B2 Dw U L' Lw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 R' U2 B' Fw' Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2F2 2D B2 D U F2 2L2 B2 F' 2D' 2U2 3R D' L 2L2 2U2 F2 3U' 3R' 3F' R2 2B' 3R' 2R 2F2 2L' R 2B' D2 3U2 L' 2F 3U2 2B 3R' U' L2 F' U2 L' 3U 2L2 2R 2D 3F2 2L2 2R D2 F2 R' 3U R B' 2R' 2B' L2 3R' 3F 3U2 U' L2 D' L2 B' 3R' 2R2 F2 3R2 D'
*2. *R' 2U' 2F' R2 2U2 2B 2L' 2R 2B' 2F2 D' 2D 3F2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2U2 F 3R' D2 F 2R B 3F' 2F' 2R2 B2 2U' 2B F' 2D2 3F2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 2F2 D B' 2F' 3U 2U' U 2B R' 2B 2D 2R F' U L' 2B' 2L 3R' 2B2 R 2F2 2U' 2B 3U' 2R' B 3U 3R 3F 2U2 U' 2B' R
*3. *3R2 B 2F 3U2 U' B 3F F R' F 2D U F' D' L2 2F' 3U' 2U2 2B2 2U' L 2R U L2 3R' 2B 2U2 2L 2R2 2B2 F' 2L D2 3U' B2 3U 2U' F U' B 3R' R' 2U2 3R 3F2 2D 3F R' 3F2 F2 L2 2L2 3R' R2 F' 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L 3F' 3R2 3F 2F' 3U' 3R' 2B2 2L' 2B 2D2 2L'
*4. *B L 2D2 L B' 2R2 D2 2D' 3U' R' U' 2L' 3F 3R2 2R B 2F' 2D' 2U2 2L2 2D 3U B L2 2L 2D2 3U B2 3F' D' 3F2 L' 3R R' B2 2F2 L 2F' L' 2U2 B' F' 2L R U' F2 2L2 2D' 2L2 F 2U' L' U' 3F2 L 3F' 2U U B' D2 2D' 3R' R2 D' F2 R' B 2F F2 2D
*5. *D L 3R' 2F 3R' 2R2 3F 2U L' D2 2U' U2 3F' D 2U L 3R 3U2 U2 2L' 2D2 3U2 2B' U2 2B' L R2 2U 2F R' 3F L F' 2D' 2U' 3R R2 2B D' 2B2 2F2 F' 2L2 2U 2B2 3U' 2U2 2F 2D R2 2F2 F' U2 B' 2U F2 3R2 B' 3R D 2U B2 D 2D 2U2 R 2U U' L R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2D' 3D2 2U2 L' 3R2 3D2 2U' F' 2D' 2R 3U2 3F L2 2D U 3B2 2F 3L 3R' B' 3B' 3F' 2U' 2F' 3R 2D' 2U' U2 3R' R' 2F2 3R B2 3B2 2F 2U2 2B' 2F D2 3U' F2 3L 3U B' 2L2 2U2 U' 2F F' U2 3L2 2F2 L 3R' R 2B2 3R2 D 2D 2U' 3B2 3F' F2 3L2 2R U' B2 3D 2U U B2 2U2 3B' F2 2L' 3L 3U' 3R2 2D2 3F2 L' 3L2 F' D2 U2 F 2D' L' D' L' 3D2 2U2 3F' 2L2 F2 2R' 2F D' 2U2
*2. *3R 3B 2D2 U2 R' F' D2 U 3F' F' 3U 3L B2 3D' 3R' B2 3D2 2B 2U 2R 3B' 3R' 2U2 B' 3B 2F' F 2D 3R 3F' 2R' 2D' 2F2 D' L2 2L 3R' 2F' 3L2 2D 3D 2B' F' 3R2 2B2 2U U2 B' 2U B 2U2 2L2 B' 2L 2B2 3L B' 3F' F2 3D2 3F 2L' 3L' 3R2 2D 2B 3F' L2 F2 D' 2B 3D' 2U 3B2 R 2B2 F' 3R 3B 2L D 3D 3L2 3F' 2L' 2D2 3U2 F2 3U 3F' 2U' 2L 3F2 3U2 U2 3B 3F 2D' 3D' 3U
*3. *2D' 3U2 R 3B2 F2 2D2 2L2 D2 2U 3B2 L 2B2 U' 2F' 3U 2U' 2R' 3F' 2R' R2 D2 3U2 U 3B' 2R' 3B D F' 3L R 3D F 2L2 3D 3L2 2B2 D' 2B 2U 3F F' 2D 3U U B2 3D' 3B D' 2D' 2R B' 3U2 R2 2F2 3R2 2D2 F2 2U 2B' 2L' 2D2 3R B' L2 3R 2R' 3U 2U2 L2 2B D2 3U2 2U2 F R' 3U' 2U 3B2 U L 2R2 3F L' D2 3D 2R 2D 3D' F2 2R' 2U' 2B2 2R2 B' 3L 2B D 2D' 2U2 2F
*4. *R 2U' 3R2 D2 2F 3L' 2B' 3L' 2B2 2U 2L2 2D 3F2 2D2 U' B 2B2 3B' 2F2 2L2 F2 3R2 2F' 2U2 R2 D2 2L 2R 2D2 3U2 3F2 3R2 B2 R' U2 3L2 B' 3D2 2B2 2U L' D2 2R R2 D U2 3B2 3F' 2F' D2 2U 2B' D' 3D' 2U 2B' 2R2 2B' 2R' 3U' 2U' 2F2 3L' 2R 3B2 3F' 3R 3F2 D2 2U' 3B2 3D B2 2B2 2F2 U 2L' B 3F' 2D' 3D2 3L R2 2D 3B2 3F 3R' 2R2 B' 2F' U2 3R U2 2B2 R2 3F' 2F2 U' 2B' 2F2
*5. *3B' 3U F R 3F' 3U 3L 3U' 3R2 2R' 3B' 2L2 R 3F2 2R R U' R2 D2 3R' B' 3B2 2R2 2D' 3U2 U 2L2 R 3U L R 2B' 3B2 R 3D' 2U 2L2 3R2 R 3U U R 3D' B 3U B2 2F2 F' 3L 2R' R 3B 2U' R' 3U' 2L 2F2 2D2 2U U 3R' 2F2 3L 3U2 3B' 3F D' U 2L' 2R' D2 2U' R2 3F 2R2 D2 3B2 D' 2U B 2B 2F' 2D 3D' U2 2B' 2F' R B 3F F2 D 3R2 U' 2B 2F2 3R D' 2B 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' F2 U' F R' F' U'
*2. *F' R F' U F' U R U2
*3. *R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' L2 U' F2 B' D' L2 U' L2 B U2 R F' U2 D2 F D' F2 U' Rw Uw'
*2. *R' F' L R2 D' U2 F U2 D2 R F B' D2 B F2 R L' B' U F' Rw Uw
*3. *U R L' F' U2 F B D2 F2 L' F B R2 B' F2 R2 L' B R' B' U2 Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw L B' L2 F R2 Fw L' Fw L2 Rw F R D B F2 Uw' U Rw D2 Uw2 U B Fw2 L B2 D2 B' Fw' F D' L' D Fw' Rw F Rw B2 L
*2. *Rw2 R F' Uw' U' L2 B' Fw2 F U2 R2 B' U2 L' Uw L' Uw' U F Rw2 R2 F' R' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' R U Fw' U2 F Rw U2 R' Fw' R' F' L2
*3. *B Fw2 F2 L R2 B2 Fw2 L D2 Uw' B U B' Fw2 F Uw' L B L Fw' R B2 F' R Fw2 D' U2 Fw Uw2 L2 D' L' Uw' Rw R' F2 U Rw' Fw2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Lw' Bw F D2 U' L R2 F' Uw' R Dw' L' R Fw D' Rw R2 D2 F Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 B Dw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Lw Fw L B' U2 F' Uw' L R' U' Lw B' Uw2 R2 B2 Bw D R2 Bw2 U' R' D Uw2 F Dw B2 D2 F R Bw' F2
*2. *Fw D' F' Lw D2 L U' Rw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 Lw' R' D B2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Fw Dw2 Fw D' F Lw Uw Rw2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 D' L2 B' L2 D Lw' Rw2 Dw R' Fw' R' F2 Uw
*3. *Uw' F Lw Bw' Lw Rw2 Uw' L2 F D' L2 Rw2 B Bw' R' F2 Lw F Uw' F' Dw' Uw Bw L' R2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' R Uw F2 L' Lw2 R D2 Dw2 Uw Bw Dw' Uw Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw U B' Fw' Rw Dw' Bw L R2 B L2 B Fw2 D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2B' F' 2D 2B D2 2R' 3U2 R' 3U2 2U' 2L2 2R2 F' R 2D L2 2L 3R2 2B2 2L R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2R' D L' F' D' 2U2 U' B 2D' U 2L2 B2 D 3F2 3R' 2D' B' 2B D' B' 2L B 3F' R2 2D' L 2R D' 3U' R' 3F 2D' 3U' 2U R' 2D 2L2 2D 2F' L2 2L 2F 3U' 3R2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D' 3L2 2F2 3L 2D 2U' L2 2U' 3F' F 3D 3B' 3U B2 R' 2U L2 3B2 2R2 2D B D' 3R' D 3F2 R B2 2U' U2 F' 2R 2D' 2U 3L' D' 3D 3U' 3L 3D' 2F' F2 2R' 3D 3F' 3D' 3R R' 2B2 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U U 3L2 2D 2F 3L' D 3D 2U L' U' 2B2 3D2 L D2 2U' B 2F' L 3F2 3R 2R R F' 2L' 2F2 U 2R2 3D2 3F D 2U2 3B 3F F' 2U' 3L 3B2 3F' F2 2R R B2 3D2 3U 3B' D' 2B' D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R D F2 R U R' D2 U2 L' B' F' R B2 L U B2 U R' L' F2 Rw Uw2
*2. *U2 B2 D R U' L' B L B2 R U R B U B L' U' L2 U' F L2 Fw Uw'
*3. *R2 B D2 R2 F' U' L D' F' R' U F2 U2 F' D2 U' B2 U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *L F2 L2 D2 F D R F2 D F' B2 D' U2 R F R' U2 B' R U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *R' D' B' F2 U L' B' U2 R' L2 B L' F2 D R2 L2 U2 F U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*6. *F D' B D2 F2 D F2 U' F R U' F U2 D' L' D' L F L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *L' R2 F2 R2 U R2 L' F' D2 U2 B U R2 U' B R2 B F L2 D F' Rw' Uw2
*8. *B2 D' L F2 L' U F2 R' L F2 B' U2 D R' D' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*9. *L' B2 R' L B D F2 L' B2 U B' R' D2 U' R D' B2 F' R
*10. *D2 B2 L' R2 F L2 U2 B F U2 R2 U F2 D L' D2 U' F U D' B2 Rw Uw'
*11. *D' B' D2 U' F' L D2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R U2 B U B2 Rw Uw2
*12. *D R' D2 B F' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' U D L2 R U R L F' Rw Uw'
*13. *U D B2 F R D2 L B' R' L B2 U2 L2 F U2 R' D2 L D Fw' Uw'
*14. *L R' F2 L F2 L2 U B U D2 R' F R2 U2 R L D' R' F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *B' L D R2 U' F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 D' L' U R B D Rw Uw
*16. *D' B' R' L U2 L D' B2 R' L2 U L B' U2 D2 R L' U' F' U Rw Uw'
*17. *L D2 B' D L' F2 B2 L2 R2 U B F' L' B R D L' R F Rw' Uw'
*18. *B F2 L2 F2 B' D R2 B D2 L2 R' F' R L2 U2 R' U' L2 B' Rw Uw2
*19. *F2 U2 F R F L' U2 F2 U B' U2 F2 L' U2 L D' F2 R' F2 D Rw Uw2
*20. *D L R2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 L2 D U' L D L D2 F' R' D B' Rw2
*21. *B2 R D R' D2 B' U R U L B U2 F' B' D' R B L' U' R2 F Rw' Uw'
*22. *D' L' R' F2 B' L R F B2 D U F R B2 D U2 B D2 U2 Rw Uw'
*23. *R U2 B' R D B2 U F2 D2 L' U L U' R' B' D2 F' U' F2 Rw Uw
*24. *D R U2 F' R' L2 B' R2 D R' U R2 D U F' D2 F' B2 R' D Fw' Uw2
*25. *D2 B2 D2 R' D' U F L' F' L' U2 L' U L2 B' L2 U L2 U' L F
*26. *L2 R U F' R' D U R2 F2 L' R' B2 U R' D B' R L' U L' Fw Uw
*27. *D2 B R' L B' R B U F' R' U2 L D L D' U2 R' U2 L R' Fw' Uw2
*28. *L D' R L U' L2 U' F L2 U' L D U2 R F U2 F' L' D2 Fw Uw'
*29. *L2 D2 R' D' U F D F2 R D U2 R' B2 R U2 B D' R' D R Fw' Uw
*30. *B2 L U2 F B2 R2 D' L' F U2 D R L' U2 L' U' L D' F2 L D2 Rw Uw
*31. *U L' F' R' D F2 R2 D2 F' U' B' F' R L2 F' B L2 D F2 R F Rw' Uw
*32. *L2 U B U2 B' F' D' U2 B L' D R' U L2 U' R' U R2 U Fw Uw
*33. *U L2 F2 B' U L R D2 F' D B2 D F2 D2 U' R B2 R B2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *D R F B D U B U R' L' B' F' R' F2 L2 U B D U Fw Uw'
*35. *L B F' R2 F L2 B U' D2 F' U' D R D2 F2 D' B D B D L' Fw' Uw
*36. *B2 R' L B2 D F2 R' F B U2 B2 L F2 D' U' L U2 F' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*37. *D' R2 D L B' R' F2 U L R F' U' F2 U2 F D F2 D R' L Fw' Uw2
*38. *F2 R B2 F' R' U B R' B U F' D R' L' F D' F2 L2 B' U B2 Rw Uw
*39. *B2 L B2 U2 L B R2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 B' F U' B2 R L U D Rw
*40. *D2 U' F U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D F B L2 U F' U' D' F R' L' D2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *L F B2 R B L' F' U' D' L U' L R2 D2 F' R D' U' B' Rw Uw2
*42. *L2 R2 D' B D' L' U F2 U F2 D B2 F' L2 R F L2 F D2 U B2 Rw2 Uw'
*43. *L' B' R2 F L U' R D' L' F' R2 D' B2 R L' D' B' R' L D2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *F L' F2 R' L2 D' U L2 U' F B' U D R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*45. *B' D' U' B U2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' F2 L' U2 D' L U' R' F' B' R' Fw Uw
*46. *F2 L' F2 R' D B' D2 R' U' B L' F2 D R' U' D' R' D2 R' L F2 Rw Uw2
*47. *B' U2 F2 U B2 L R B' F2 R F' R' L U2 D2 B' U' B' R Fw Uw'
*48. *R' D2 U2 F U F2 D U B' D L2 U2 L F L2 F2 L' R' B F2 Rw2 Uw
*49. *F' B2 U B2 U' L' B2 F U F' L B2 L' R' F' B' U' L' D' Fw Uw
*50. *L2 B' U2 R' B' R2 U2 L' B2 R2 L' D F2 B L' D U' L2 F D' Rw' Uw2
*51. *D' R B U D F L F2 L2 B2 R L B2 L' F' B2 U2 D2 B R' L Fw Uw
*52. *F R' D' F D2 B' L' R D2 L' B' U' L2 R' B U F D' R Fw' Uw2
*53. *L' F B' L' U' R' F' D' R B' R' B' R B U D2 L' U F R2
*54. *R L D' L F2 L' F D' F' L' U' B2 D' B R' U2 B2 D' B' Rw Uw
*55. *D2 F2 R2 U' B' D R U' D B' R U' F2 U B D' U R B' R' D2 Fw Uw2
*56. *B L U R2 D2 B L2 D B' F2 U' R2 F2 B' D2 B F' L' F' L2 F2 Rw Uw
*57. *F D L U' L' B' L' D F R D' R' F R F2 U2 L D2 L F' L2 Fw Uw
*58. *R U L' B2 L2 D' U' L2 R' B' D' B L2 U' F B2 R' L2 D'
*59. *B2 U' B' L2 R U D' B' D B' D F2 U' B' R2 F' R' B2 U D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*60. *U' D' R2 B' U L' U' F L2 R D' F' D2 L F2 D' F U' L2 Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' U' R' L' D B L2 B' U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2
*2. *F R' B' U D R U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 L2
*3. *U R2 U L D F' R' D R2 B U2 D R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2
*4. *D B2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 L F L F' U' R U2 B U L' F2
*5. *D R D F U' F2 D R' B' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L' U2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' U R D2 F U' R2 U' R' D
*2. *B F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 R2 U' R B' F' D F' D U' F2 D'
*3. *F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U F' L' D2 L2 B2 F' R2
*4. *B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R B D2 U2 R2 D' L' B U' B'
*5. *B2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 L' R2 B' L F R D2 F' D' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L' B2 L2 F R' U2 F' L' D U'
*2. *B D2 R L' U F' L' F2 D' B R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 D' F2
*3. *B U2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F R D L R' U2 F2 R2 D' B F
*4. *U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R F2 U2 B' U2 L R' U R2 U' B R'
*5. *L' U' D2 R' F' B' R2 D' B' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F L F U B' D' L' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R' D' F2 U2 B D B2 R' D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L B' R U B L D2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 F U' R U2 R F2
*3. *F' R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' U' B L' F D F' D R' F
*4. *D U B Uw B' U2 Rw R' Fw D' Uw2 U' R2 U Rw2 Fw2 L2 D L' Rw' D' Uw2 U2 B' F D2 B' F2 L D2 L' Rw R Uw2 L' Rw Uw Rw2 Uw' R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U F R2 U2 F2 U'
*3. *F' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' R D' R2 B' R' F2 U' F' R'
*4. *L' R B2 L' R D2 Uw U2 Rw R U' L2 R2 B' Uw L' B2 F2 L' B Rw' B2 Fw F' R2 D Uw2 U2 R2 Fw2 Uw Rw D Fw' D2 B2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw'
*5. *B2 Fw2 D' R2 Uw Lw2 R B2 Dw' Uw' U R Dw2 L2 U' F' L2 D' Lw' B U2 Rw R U' F2 Uw' Bw R F2 D Lw' Rw' R' D L Rw2 R' B' Bw Fw2 D2 Dw Uw2 Lw R U' L2 Fw2 F' Lw2 B' Fw2 Dw' Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' R2 U2 Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F U' F R' U' R
*3. *B2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L D' L U' B F2 L R2 U' B
*4. *D' Rw R' U R B' Fw F2 Rw2 D' Fw2 R' F' U2 B' R2 Uw B' Rw2 D B F' L Rw' D L' U2 L U' B F R2 Fw U F2 R' B2 Fw2 L Uw
*5. *U2 Fw R D' Rw R2 Bw2 U L2 R' Uw L F' Rw2 R' Dw2 R Dw' U L2 B Uw' L B Bw' D' Bw2 D2 B2 Rw2 Dw B Lw2 B Uw' L Lw2 U' L2 Lw Bw2 L R' U' Rw2 U' Fw' Rw Dw' Uw2 L' Lw' Rw' Dw Bw' Lw Rw' B' Fw' Rw'
*6. *2L 2F2 L2 2L' D' 3R U' 2L' D 2D 3U U' L' 2B2 3F L R D' 2D U' B F' 3U2 F 2D' L2 2B2 F 2U' 3F2 2F' 2U 3R U' 2B F2 3R' 2U2 2B 3F2 F2 L2 2R' R2 3F2 2U2 2B 3F 2F' U' B' D U2 2B R2 2D2 3U2 U' 2F' 2R2 2F F 3U2 F L 3U' L2 3U2 2U U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U R2 U' R U' R2 U2
*3. *R2 U L F D B2 D B' U' D2 F B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F R2
*4. *Rw' F L2 Uw' R2 U' B' L2 B' U' Rw Fw' D' Fw D' B' R' Uw' U' Fw R Fw U' R B Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw' F2 Uw Rw' D' F Rw2
*5. *U Rw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' D' Fw Rw2 R2 B2 R2 Bw Fw2 F U2 Rw' F L Fw U Rw2 Bw F U L' D' R U2 R2 B' Lw2 Rw F Lw' F' D L Bw' F Rw F Dw' L Uw R2 F' Dw' Fw R' F2 Uw' R' Bw2 Fw' F D2 Bw Lw Rw
*6. *2D2 L' R2 3F2 2D2 3U2 2L2 2B' 2L D2 2B2 D' 2R2 2U2 L2 3F D' 3F' 2L' F' 2L 3U2 3F F' D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2L 3R 2R2 F' U 2L F' L 3R R B' D2 2D' 2U' B' U' 2R2 B 2L2 U2 2L 2R2 U 2B L R D 3U2 2U2 3R 2D' U 3R F U L B 2B' 2R' 2B' 2L2 3R
*7. *2B' F2 3R' R' B 2D2 F 2L2 3R' 2R2 3D' 3U2 3B 2U' L 2L' 3U2 B2 3F' 2F 3R R 2D2 L' 3U2 3R2 2U' 2B D' 2B 3D2 3L 2F U2 3B 3L' 2B' F2 L2 3F 2D 3D' 2F' L' B2 3L2 B' 2D 2U' 2B' 3F' 2L' 3R 3B2 3R' 3D2 3R 2U B' 3R' 3F 2U' L2 3L' F 3U2 U 2L2 2D2 L D L' B' F2 D2 3U2 U2 3F' 2L 2F2 2L2 R 3F' L2 3R' 2R R' 3B2 2L2 2R' R2 3D2 2R D 2U2 2B2 3R' D 3L' 3F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR1- DL2- UL2+ U1+ R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
*2. *UR5- DR4- DL5- UL1+ U5+ R6+ D1- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R5- D5+ L2- ALL3- DR UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR0+ DL3+ UL5+ U5- R5+ D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R4- D2- L2- ALL3+ 
*4. *UR5- DR2+ DL3+ UL1- U2- R1- D2- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R2- D1- L2- ALL3- DR 
*5. *UR6+ DR2+ DL4+ UL3+ U5+ R4- D2- L1- ALL1- y2 U3- R1+ D2- L5+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U' L' U' L B' R' B r' b u
*2. *L' B' L' U R' B' R' l' u
*3. *R U B U' B L' B' R l r b u'
*4. *L U B R L U B' l r'
*5. *L R' L' B L U' B' U l' r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 3)
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L B' U R L B U' R L U'
*2. *R U R L R' U B' R L' B' R'
*3. *R U R U R U B U B U L'
*4. *L U B R B R L B L' U B'
*5. *R U L R' U' L U' L' R' U B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R' U R U' R2 U' F' U2
*3. *U' F2 R2 B L' B' L F U D' F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2
*4. *B2 Uw U R D' L Uw' R D' R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw B F Rw' Fw' F' Rw B Fw' F L' U' Rw2 D Uw' B' Fw' U L2 Rw Fw L D U2 Rw B' R
*5. *D' B Dw Uw' U2 R2 D' U2 Lw' Rw' B2 D2 R' Bw Fw Lw F2 Lw R2 B L' Bw' Lw' F' R' B' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw B2 D' B Bw D R2 Bw' Fw' L' R2 Bw' Fw' Dw Fw2 D Dw' Uw' U2 L2 D2 Bw' D2 B' Uw L B
*OH. *L2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' B' U' L2 D2 L2 R D' B' R'
*Clock. *UR1- DR2- DL3- UL5+ U2- R0+ D2- L2- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1+ D0+ L3- ALL2- UR DR 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L B R B' U' L U' L r'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4)
*Skewb. *R B L' R L R B' R' U L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' R' l' b' f' l' r' b' r' L F R' F' R F R
*2. *R' l L r f' F l' f R B F L B' R'
*3. *L' l' L' r' f' l' b f' l' L F' R' B' L F' L' B'
*4. *R l' r b' f F' r' f' L' R B F L' F R F' L'
*5. *R B' L' b' r' f' l' r f' r' B' L B R' F L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' R Uw B' L' Bw Uw L Lw Rw L Uw U Lw Rw Bw R B Uw' R' Rw' Bw R' Uw' U R' L B' Lw Bw L' Lw' Rw Bw' Rw' Uw U' R' Lw L' u' b
*2. *U Rw' Bw B Uw' B U' Bw Lw' Uw' B Lw Uw' Rw L' R' U B Uw Bw' L' U' R Uw' L' Lw Rw' Lw' Uw' U Bw R' L Lw' U' Bw Rw' Bw R' U r'
*3. *U' Bw' Lw U' Uw' L R Rw' Uw' U L' R' B' Bw' L R' Uw U' B Bw U Rw Uw Lw Bw L Uw' Bw Lw Bw' Rw Lw B Rw' U Bw L' U Lw' U u l b'
*4. *Bw' U R' L Rw' Uw Lw U' Bw R' U' L B' Lw U R' Uw B L Rw' Lw Bw' U Uw' Lw Bw Uw U' Lw Rw' L' Bw' Lw' R Bw Lw' B L Uw Rw' u' r l b'
*5. *Lw' Rw' Lw R' L Bw L' R' Uw' Rw' L' U Uw R' Rw L Bw Uw Lw' L U' Bw' B L' R' Lw U Bw U B R' Rw B' Lw L' Bw R' U Lw' Uw' u r l b'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 30, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F L F U B' D' L' B' R' U' F


Spoiler



D B' R' F' D' //222
L U (B') //diamond
(B' L' B) //3e6c (10)

sk: D B' R' F' D' **L U B' L * B2
* L' B' R' B L B' R B
** D F2 *** D' F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 B2
*** R2 D' L' D R2 D' L D

sol: D B' R' F R2 D' L' D R2 D' L F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 L U B2 R' B L B' R B' (27)



*2. *R' U' F U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R' D' F2 U2 B D B2 R' D2 F' R' U' F


Spoiler



(F2 L') //sq
U B //sq
(U' R B R2 D2) //P223
(F2 L' D F' D' L D' L) //3c3e (17)

sk: U B L' D L' D ** F D' * L F2 D2 R2 B' R' U L F2
* D R D' L' D R' D' L
** U2 R U2 B2 D2 L D2 B2

sol: U B L' D L' D U2 R U2 B2 D2 L D2 B2 F R D' L' D R' D' F2 D2 R2 B' R' U L F2 (30)



*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L B' R U B L D2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 L U2 (D F2) F' //222
F' U' F R' (R') //223
(B' U2 B) B2 //F2L-1
U' B U B' U' B U' B' U' //4c (23)

sk: U2 L U2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' B U * B' U' B U' B' U' B' U2 B R F2 D'
* U F U' B' ** U F' U' B
** B L' B' R2 B L B' R2

sol: U2 L U2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' B U2 F U' L' B' R2 B L B' R2 U F' U2B U' B' U' B' U2 B R F2 D' (33)

14 move F2L-1+EO seemed promising


----------



## Lux (Apr 30, 2019)

3x3: (24.62), (18.57), 19.62, 20.54, 20.82
Ao5: 20.33


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 30, 2019)

2x2 : (5.62), 5.29, 4.70, (4.32), 4.63 = 4.87
3x3 : 15.28, (17.34), (13.48), 15.43,14.55 = 15.09
4x4 : 51.84, (42.43), 44.97, (52.29),48.67 = 48.49
5x5 : 1:38.15, 1:36.45, (1:34.18), (1:43.38), 1:39.09 = 1:37.90
6x6 : (2:59.21), (2:38.05), 2:54.27,2:51.24, 2:48.55 = 2:51.35
7x7 : 4:10.53, (4:17.57), 4:01.98, 3:56.61, (3:49.02) = 4:03.04
OH : 43.75, (47.01), 38.46, (32.80),33.64 = 38.62
MTS : (36.39), 40.76, 44.86, (51.93),46.38 = 44.00
2-4 relay : 1:27.20
2-5 relay : 3:14.63
2-6 relay : 6:01.46
2-7 relay : 9:52.99
Clock : 13.19, 15.04, (12.82), 14.24, (18.50) = 14.16
Megaminx : 1:31.61, 1:34.30, 1:33.41, (1:36.35), (1:28.56) = 1:33.11
Pyraminx : (4.39), 4.67, 4.56, (6.90), 5.70 = 4.98
Square-1 : 37.33, 38.90, (23.26), (39.48),29.32 = 35.18
Skewb : 9.38, 8.21, 7.76, (5.39), (13.81) = 8.45
Kilominx : 36.80, 41.60, (36.34), (45.51),38.60 = 39.00
Mini Guildford : 6:39.51
Master Pyraminx : 1:35.98, 1:44.69, (2:27.65),1:32.35, (1:25.10) = 1:37.67


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2019)

*4x4:* 53.83, 52.57, (55.14), (49.68), 53.72
Avg: 53.37


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 3, 2019)

*Skewb* 2.29 2.45 (1.81) 1.83 (3.17)
avg. 2.19

this was a PB average and it won!
it was kind of all luck though because I one-looked solves 1, 3, and 4

also I normally average about a second slower so this was a surprise, and my previous PB was 2.49


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2019)

Results for week 18: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.51 Legomanz
2.  1.68 leomannen
3.  1.88 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.97 David ep
5.  1.99 OriginalUsername
6.  2.28 JoXCuber
7.  2.33 lejitcuber
8.  2.34 TipsterTrickster
9.  2.40 MikaSmulders
10.  2.48 Angry_Mob
11.  2.54 PokeCubes
11.  2.54 Richie72
13.  2.55 PlatonCuber
14.  2.59 bennettstouder
15.  2.60 Kerry_Creech
16.  2.62 G2013
17.  2.68 [email protected]
18.  2.73 Pixaler
19.  2.74 boroc226han
20.  2.77 Sean Hartman
21.  2.82 Marcus Siu
22.  2.89 ExultantCarn
23.  2.94 jancsi02
24.  3.00 Luke Garrett
25.  3.04 BradyCubes08
26.  3.24 camcuber
27.  3.26 milo black
28.  3.29 2017LAMB06
29.  3.30 HawaiiLife745
30.  3.35 thecubingwizard
31.  3.37 [email protected]
32.  3.43 Trig0n
33.  3.45 AidanNoogie
34.  3.47 turtwig
35.  3.50 mihnea3000
35.  3.50 MrKuba600
35.  3.50 Djangodie
38.  3.53 YouCubing
39.  3.62 Toothcraver55
40.  3.65 ANGRYBROOM
40.  3.65 MCuber
42.  3.67 ichcubegern
43.  3.69 Ontricus
44.  3.70 Coneman
45.  3.72 TheodorNordstrand
46.  3.74 jason3141
47.  3.79 Liam Wadek
47.  3.79 NewoMinx
49.  3.80 V.Kochergin
50.  3.82 Connor Yungbluth
51.  3.84 DGCubes
52.  3.87 Torch
53.  3.90 tJardigradHe
53.  3.90 Turkey vld
55.  3.94 Zeke Mackay
56.  3.98 Keenan Johnson
57.  4.00 The Cubing Fanatic
57.  4.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  4.02 Allagos
60.  4.03 Kylegadj
60.  4.03 yjko
62.  4.04 MartinN13
63.  4.05 fun at the joy
64.  4.08 2016LAIL01
65.  4.10 ARandomCuber
66.  4.12 BradenTheMagician
66.  4.12 TheCubingAddict980
66.  4.12 BiscutDNF
69.  4.16 OwenB
70.  4.17 NathanaelCubes
71.  4.19 DesertWolf
72.  4.29 niclas.mach
72.  4.29 Aadil- ali
72.  4.29 trav1
75.  4.38 Antto Pitkänen
76.  4.43 Sub1Hour
77.  4.46 JMHCubed
78.  4.49 Parke187
79.  4.50 begiuli65
80.  4.54 topppits
80.  4.54 Dylan Swarts
82.  4.58 Axepick06
83.  4.59 sigalig
83.  4.59 Fred Lang
85.  4.60 m24816
86.  4.62 speedcuber71
87.  4.66 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  4.70 Shadowjockey
89.  4.71 João Vinicius
90.  4.72 Ian Pang
91.  4.78 Rollercoasterben
91.  4.78 BleachedTurtle
93.  4.81 RandomPerson84
94.  4.87 bacyril
95.  4.94 abunickabhi
96.  4.95 Iconic cuber
97.  4.97 riz3ndrr
98.  4.98 RileyN23
98.  4.98 bhoffman492
100.  5.12 swankfukinc
101.  5.22 Coinman_
102.  5.32 kumato
103.  5.34 vilkkuti25
104.  5.35 whatshisbucket
105.  5.38 Billybong378
105.  5.38 brad711
105.  5.38 Ali161102
108.  5.40 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
109.  5.50 revaldoah
110.  5.51 Axel Lönnstedt
111.  5.54 markdlei
112.  5.57 tavery343
113.  5.66 lego303
114.  5.78 epride17
115.  5.89 Bogdan
116.  5.94 John Benwell
117.  5.99 [email protected]
118.  6.07 dschieses
119.  6.13 M O
120.  6.17 SpartanSailor
121.  6.20 Glomnipotent
122.  6.21 yovliporat
123.  6.33 a person
123.  6.33 Immolated-Marmoset
125.  6.37 VIBE_ZT
126.  6.46 Caleb Arnette
127.  6.47 RinjiChan
128.  6.49 theos
129.  6.56 VTCubers
130.  6.60 Infraredlizards
131.  7.56 UnknownCanvas
132.  7.64 [email protected]
133.  7.67 Petri Krzywacki
134.  7.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
135.  7.85 Aman Kamath
136.  7.95 Nayano
137.  8.23 [email protected]
138.  8.64 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  8.98 Mike Hughey
140.  9.15 Alex Benham
141.  9.19 freshcuber.de
142.  9.80 keebruce
143.  10.12 redoxxy
144.  12.63 Jacck
145.  13.99 PingPongCuber
146.  15.01 2019DWYE01
147.  17.15 MatsBergsten
148.  23.46 skewber13
149.  24.61 lesliesampson
150.  27.39 JQubed
151.  DNF jmfcomo


*3x3x3*(178)
1.  7.12 lejitcuber
2.  7.38 Luke Garrett
3.  8.01 Jonah Jarvis


Spoiler



4.  8.23 David ep
5.  8.33 thecubingwizard
6.  8.62 PlatonCuber
7.  8.87 OriginalUsername
7.  8.87 Zeke Mackay
9.  8.90 cuberkid10
10.  9.01 Pixaler
11.  9.32 jason3141
12.  9.39 RileyN23
13.  9.42 tJardigradHe
14.  9.48 jancsi02
15.  9.58 mihnea3000
16.  9.63 2017LAMB06
17.  9.66 Sean Hartman
18.  9.69 PokeCubes
19.  9.74 Kylegadj
20.  9.80 Shadowjockey
21.  9.84 [email protected]
22.  9.87 asacuber
23.  9.88 milo black
23.  9.88 YoniStrass
25.  10.03 Marcus Siu
26.  10.05 sleipnir
27.  10.09 DGCubes
27.  10.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  10.10 AidanNoogie
30.  10.32 G2013
31.  10.33 turtwig
32.  10.35 speedcuber71
33.  10.37 MrKuba600
34.  10.46 Richie72
35.  10.48 Djangodie
36.  10.53 Toothcraver55
37.  10.61 ichcubegern
38.  10.64 BradyCubes08
39.  10.81 [email protected]
39.  10.81 boroc226han
41.  10.82 JoXCuber
42.  10.84 ExultantCarn
43.  10.94 MCuber
44.  11.02 Legomanz
45.  11.05 yjko
46.  11.07 NathanaelCubes
47.  11.11 Allagos
48.  11.30 GenTheThief
49.  11.32 BradenTheMagician
50.  11.36 Torch
51.  11.37 2016LAIL01
52.  11.46 leomannen
53.  11.50 NewoMinx
54.  11.86 MattP98
55.  11.89 YouCubing
56.  11.92 xpoes
57.  11.97 Keenan Johnson
58.  12.05 Axel Lönnstedt
59.  12.18 Kerry_Creech
60.  12.19 OwenB
61.  12.20 SirVivor
62.  12.26 HawaiiLife745
63.  12.28 Ontricus
64.  12.51 V.Kochergin
65.  12.56 ARandomCuber
66.  12.60 riz3ndrr
67.  12.66 niclas.mach
68.  12.70 Coneman
69.  12.73 fun at the joy
70.  12.81 sigalig
70.  12.81 Nicholas Kang
72.  12.84 trav1
73.  12.85 Glomnipotent
74.  12.86 m24816
75.  12.93 whatshisbucket
76.  13.01 Keroma12
77.  13.02 obelisk477
78.  13.07 kick
79.  13.11 Turkey vld
80.  13.17 Connor Yungbluth
81.  13.20 Coinman_
82.  13.35 TheodorNordstrand
83.  13.49 RandomPerson84
84.  13.53 Kit Clement
85.  13.63 Angry_Mob
86.  13.72 The Cubing Fanatic
87.  13.73 Dylan Swarts
88.  13.93 João Vinicius
89.  14.00 Trig0n
90.  14.10 Underwatercuber
91.  14.16 BiscutDNF
92.  14.21 bennettstouder
93.  14.22 20luky3
94.  14.29 xyzzy
95.  14.48 u Cube
96.  14.56 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
97.  14.70 Liam Wadek
98.  15.09 bacyril
99.  15.11 TheNoobCuber
99.  15.11 Letmeinpls
101.  15.16 JMHCubed
102.  15.17 SpeedCubeReview
103.  15.26 DesertWolf
104.  15.47 Rollercoasterben
105.  15.83 Iconic cuber
106.  15.87 topppits
107.  15.99 elimescube
108.  16.11 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  16.13 Phraser_918
110.  16.29 Bogdan
110.  16.29 begiuli65
112.  16.39 kumato
113.  16.40 Ian Pang
114.  16.46 M O
115.  16.52 bhoffman492
116.  16.62 audiophile121
117.  16.73 Antto Pitkänen
117.  16.73 epride17
119.  16.80 filipemtx
120.  16.82 swankfukinc
121.  17.01 Axepick06
122.  17.05 yovliporat
123.  17.21 revaldoah
124.  17.33 TheCubingAddict980
125.  17.71 tavery343
126.  17.75 BleachedTurtle
127.  17.76 Sub1Hour
128.  17.77 ANGRYBROOM
129.  17.80 brad711
130.  18.11 Infraredlizards
131.  18.17 Caleb Arnette
132.  18.19 Ali161102
133.  18.45 Parke187
134.  18.47 JJonesUK
135.  18.57 Aman Kamath
136.  18.67 redoxxy
137.  19.27 dnguyen2204
138.  19.30 vilkkuti25
139.  19.54 John Benwell
140.  19.68 SpartanSailor
141.  19.72 Deri Nata Wijaya
142.  19.76 Petri Krzywacki
143.  19.95 Aadil- ali
144.  20.20 VIBE_ZT
145.  20.32 RinjiChan
146.  20.33 Lux
147.  20.35 Nayano
148.  20.44 Mike Hughey
149.  21.13 VTCubers
150.  21.21 [email protected]
151.  21.50 abunickabhi
152.  21.83 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  22.05 [email protected]
154.  22.43 UnknownCanvas
155.  22.69 [email protected]
156.  22.81 lego303
157.  23.01 samath
158.  23.69 theos
159.  24.24 Bubbagrub
160.  25.09 a person
161.  25.36 Foreright
162.  25.67 Billybong378
163.  26.10 PingPongCuber
164.  26.14 2019DWYE01
165.  26.25 Immolated-Marmoset
166.  26.27 One Wheel
167.  26.32 markdlei
168.  26.69 Theo Leinad
169.  26.93 freshcuber.de
170.  27.17 RyuKagamine
171.  27.47 dschieses
172.  29.57 keebruce
173.  33.27 MatsBergsten
174.  34.38 Jacck
175.  35.09 Alex Benham
176.  37.47 lesliesampson
177.  40.57 AndrewPeterBrookes
178.  51.82 jmfcomo


*4x4x4*(118)
1.  29.42 cuberkid10
2.  32.98 jancsi02
3.  33.04 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  33.36 thecubingwizard
5.  34.99 ichcubegern
6.  35.15 MikaSmulders
7.  35.99 MrKuba600
8.  37.59 OriginalUsername
9.  37.61 NewoMinx
10.  37.81 RileyN23
11.  38.07 G2013
12.  38.16 Shadowjockey
13.  38.65 MCuber
14.  39.05 JoXCuber
15.  39.53 Sean Hartman
16.  40.40 2017LAMB06
17.  41.14 AidanNoogie
18.  41.71 Luke Garrett
19.  42.04 boroc226han
20.  42.08 Kerry_Creech
21.  42.14 Torch
22.  42.18 DGCubes
23.  42.23 Pixaler
24.  42.55 [email protected]
25.  43.03 Marcus Siu
26.  43.72 HawaiiLife745
27.  44.23 niclas.mach
28.  44.66 Zeke Mackay
29.  44.70 Djangodie
30.  44.85 turtwig
31.  44.98 abunickabhi
32.  45.23 Coinman_
33.  45.85 Keenan Johnson
34.  45.93 Toothcraver55
35.  46.71 RandomPerson84
36.  46.93 2016LAIL01
37.  47.23 BradenTheMagician
37.  47.23 Allagos
39.  47.95 20luky3
39.  47.95 sigalig
41.  48.16 yjko
42.  48.45 xyzzy
43.  48.49 bacyril
44.  48.50 ARandomCuber
45.  48.69 YouCubing
46.  49.27 sleipnir
47.  49.54 fun at the joy
48.  50.71 João Vinicius
49.  50.97 V.Kochergin
50.  51.24 riz3ndrr
51.  52.24 epride17
52.  52.38 TheodorNordstrand
53.  52.45 Dylan Swarts
54.  53.37 pjk
55.  53.53 swankfukinc
56.  54.27 Connor Yungbluth
57.  54.29 m24816
58.  55.00 Turkey vld
59.  55.91 NathanaelCubes
60.  55.99 Sub1Hour
61.  57.83 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
62.  57.85 BiscutDNF
63.  57.90 [email protected]
64.  58.27 TheNoobCuber
65.  58.43 Axel Lönnstedt
66.  58.49 BradyCubes08
67.  58.70 redoxxy
68.  59.54 whatshisbucket
69.  59.77 Liam Wadek
70.  59.86 DesertWolf
71.  59.99 topppits
72.  1:01.35 tavery343
73.  1:01.59 brad711
74.  1:02.10 kumato
75.  1:02.77 ExultantCarn
76.  1:02.99 UnknownCanvas
77.  1:04.07 Trig0n
78.  1:04.08 BleachedTurtle
79.  1:07.05 Antto Pitkänen
80.  1:07.35 John Benwell
81.  1:09.58 bennettstouder
82.  1:09.62 Ali161102
83.  1:10.77 Rollercoasterben
84.  1:12.17 u Cube
85.  1:12.28 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  1:12.34 SpartanSailor
87.  1:12.70 Iconic cuber
88.  1:13.65 Bogdan
89.  1:16.87 M O
90.  1:17.79 yovliporat
91.  1:18.20 ANGRYBROOM
92.  1:19.09 Infraredlizards
93.  1:21.57 Ian Pang
94.  1:22.63 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:23.17 Mike Hughey
96.  1:23.91 Parke187
97.  1:25.34 One Wheel
98.  1:29.67 RyuKagamine
99.  1:30.09 Nayano
100.  1:31.97 Lvl9001Wizard
101.  1:32.11 theos
102.  1:33.67 VTCubers
103.  1:35.36 lego303
104.  1:39.47 [email protected]
105.  1:43.45 freshcuber.de
106.  1:45.99 Axepick06
107.  1:47.74 markdlei
108.  1:49.38 dschieses
109.  1:52.76 Billybong378
110.  1:53.42 a person
111.  1:57.67 2019DWYE01
112.  2:03.14 MatsBergsten
113.  2:12.62 Jacck
114.  2:14.59 keebruce
115.  2:21.02 [email protected]
116.  DNF speedcuber71
116.  DNF obelisk477
116.  DNF jmfcomo


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  59.09 jancsi02
2.  1:02.92 thecubingwizard
3.  1:06.46 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:08.72 Shadowjockey
5.  1:010.00 Sean Hartman
6.  1:11.22 AidanNoogie
7.  1:13.35 OriginalUsername
8.  1:15.65 Torch
9.  1:17.59 NewoMinx
10.  1:17.71 sigalig
11.  1:20.67 DGCubes
12.  1:21.00 MrKuba600
13.  1:23.08 RileyN23
14.  1:23.24 JoXCuber
15.  1:24.08 HawaiiLife745
16.  1:24.41 abunickabhi
17.  1:25.09 MCuber
18.  1:28.79 [email protected]
19.  1:31.02 xyzzy
20.  1:31.83 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:32.86 niclas.mach
22.  1:33.37 Keenan Johnson
23.  1:33.43 Luke Garrett
24.  1:35.48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  1:36.49 Coinman_
26.  1:37.90 bacyril
27.  1:38.13 Djangodie
28.  1:38.37 m24816
29.  1:38.42 yjko
30.  1:39.22 fun at the joy
31.  1:39.98 BradyCubes08
32.  1:41.07 Zeke Mackay
33.  1:44.82 Turkey vld
34.  1:44.94 BleachedTurtle
35.  1:45.28 ARandomCuber
36.  1:48.10 riz3ndrr
37.  1:48.80 swankfukinc
38.  1:48.95 sleipnir
39.  1:51.17 NathanaelCubes
40.  1:52.57 Connor Yungbluth
41.  1:53.77 2016LAIL01
42.  1:54.55 TheodorNordstrand
43.  1:55.04 Infraredlizards
44.  1:56.63 whatshisbucket
45.  1:56.84 Liam Wadek
46.  1:57.60 Sub1Hour
47.  2:04.13 brad711
48.  2:05.29 topppits
49.  2:05.56 redoxxy
50.  2:09.80 Ali161102
51.  2:10.67 John Benwell
52.  2:11.18 RandomPerson84
53.  2:12.94 Rollercoasterben
54.  2:13.90 UnknownCanvas
55.  2:14.75 Bogdan
56.  2:16.33 bennettstouder
57.  2:16.81 Nayano
58.  2:18.11 Antto Pitkänen
59.  2:20.10 Mike Hughey
60.  2:23.33 theos
61.  2:23.94 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  2:24.71 M O
63.  2:27.08 SpartanSailor
64.  2:32.39 One Wheel
65.  2:33.70 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:57.75 Lvl9001Wizard
67.  3:03.12 Jacck
68.  3:04.65 tavery343
69.  3:12.02 a person
70.  3:18.82 dschieses
71.  3:30.97 freshcuber.de
72.  4:04.37 MatsBergsten
73.  4:58.78 [email protected]
74.  DNF speedcuber71
74.  DNF boroc226han
74.  DNF BiscutDNF
74.  DNF keebruce


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  1:47.05 jancsi02
2.  2:01.04 ichcubegern
3.  2:05.18 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:06.07 NewoMinx
5.  2:09.69 thecubingwizard
6.  2:20.20 OriginalUsername
7.  2:28.15 Torch
8.  2:33.01 xyzzy
9.  2:37.13 JoXCuber
10.  2:39.78 MrKuba600
11.  2:45.02 Keroma12
12.  2:51.35 bacyril
13.  2:52.46 DGCubes
14.  2:58.23 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
15.  3:09.22 niclas.mach
16.  3:16.05 Dylan Swarts
17.  3:16.79 swankfukinc
18.  3:23.26 ARandomCuber
19.  3:23.62 epride17
20.  3:25.18 m24816
21.  3:26.41 Turkey vld
22.  3:37.79 Connor Yungbluth
23.  3:39.17 whatshisbucket
24.  3:40.05 BleachedTurtle
25.  3:43.07 Liam Wadek
26.  3:47.08 redoxxy
27.  3:51.96 fun at the joy
28.  4:09.33 John Benwell
29.  4:17.74 Mike Hughey
30.  4:22.30 One Wheel
31.  4:22.79 topppits
32.  4:25.45 Nayano
33.  4:30.88 theos
34.  5:04.51 SpartanSailor
35.  5:17.29 Jacck
36.  5:57.48 Rollercoasterben
37.  6:16.54 Petri Krzywacki
38.  8:11.57 freshcuber.de
39.  DNF UnknownCanvas
39.  DNF keebruce
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:52.19 jancsi02
2.  3:01.81 ichcubegern
3.  3:07.82 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:28.76 NewoMinx
5.  3:31.23 AidanNoogie
6.  3:44.50 JoXCuber
7.  3:45.61 xyzzy
8.  3:58.31 OriginalUsername
9.  4:00.69 MrKuba600
10.  4:03.04 bacyril
11.  4:03.36 DGCubes
12.  4:44.08 niclas.mach
13.  4:44.48 BleachedTurtle
14.  5:03.81 epride17
15.  5:03.83 swankfukinc
16.  5:10.83 m24816
17.  6:06.45 redoxxy
18.  6:34.24 One Wheel
19.  6:36.33 topppits
20.  6:46.08 Mike Hughey
21.  6:47.72 RyuKagamine
22.  7:05.90 theos
23.  7:35.20 Jacck


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  5.02 PlatonCuber
2.  5.25 turtwig
3.  5.26 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  6.66 milo black
5.  7.44 asacuber
6.  7.75 leomannen
7.  8.03 OriginalUsername
8.  8.34 NathanaelCubes
9.  9.17 JoXCuber
10.  10.34 Angry_Mob
11.  11.38 G2013
12.  11.99 TipsterTrickster
13.  12.07 2017LAMB06
14.  12.36 ichcubegern
15.  13.26 Connor Yungbluth
16.  14.14 Trig0n
17.  14.57 VTCubers
18.  16.57 Allagos
19.  17.71 yjko
20.  18.54 Toothcraver55
21.  19.05 riz3ndrr
22.  19.24 YouCubing
23.  20.97 Coneman
24.  21.13 Shadowjockey
25.  21.15 S.S.STAR
26.  22.37 BiscutDNF
27.  23.83 Zeke Mackay
28.  24.08 Glomnipotent
29.  25.27 [email protected]
30.  25.31 Keenan Johnson
31.  26.53 Mike Hughey
32.  26.58 DesertWolf
33.  29.13 ANGRYBROOM
34.  30.31 MCuber
35.  32.36 fun at the joy
36.  32.71 whatshisbucket
37.  33.51 Turkey vld
38.  36.01 MatsBergsten
39.  36.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
40.  36.07 Dylan Swarts
41.  36.25 NewoMinx
42.  36.36 yovliporat
43.  38.48 Caleb Arnette
44.  40.05 niclas.mach
45.  43.79 MrKuba600
46.  44.28 RandomPerson84
47.  45.98 Axepick06
48.  46.78 BleachedTurtle
49.  46.98 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  54.97 Bubbagrub
51.  57.26 Axel Lönnstedt
52.  58.48 Lvl9001Wizard
53.  1:04.45 Jacck
54.  1:06.40 theos
55.  1:07.58 tavery343
56.  1:11.54 Rollercoasterben
57.  1:15.57 Bogdan
58.  DNF abunickabhi
58.  DNF Billybong378
58.  DNF redoxxy
58.  DNF vilkkuti25


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(51)
1.  25.81 sigalig
2.  37.68 Iconic cuber
3.  39.07 yjko


Spoiler



4.  42.53 abunickabhi
5.  48.69 bilbo07
6.  49.72 Keenan Johnson
7.  57.61 leudcfa
8.  58.52 Connor Yungbluth
9.  1:00.83 Last Layer King
10.  1:08.37 redoxxy
11.  1:10.70 revaldoah
12.  1:11.98 Shadowjockey
13.  1:16.30 YouCubing
14.  1:16.95 MattP98
15.  1:17.68 ichcubegern
16.  1:22.89 NathanaelCubes
17.  1:24.96 Underwatercuber
18.  1:36.48 Dylan Swarts
19.  1:37.85 MatsBergsten
20.  1:42.34 [email protected]
21.  1:51.01 yovliporat
22.  1:51.75 DesertWolf
23.  2:00.81 Mike Hughey
24.  2:01.16 2016LAIL01
25.  2:17.14 BradyCubes08
26.  2:33.96 brad711
27.  2:35.45 elimescube
28.  2:38.08 whatshisbucket
29.  2:59.68 MrKuba600
30.  3:06.28 topppits
31.  3:22.54 Lvl9001Wizard
32.  3:25.02 leomannen
33.  3:28.94 Jacck
34.  4:03.16 RyuKagamine
35.  4:19.72 Bogdan
36.  5:25.67 theos
37.  6:22.48 dschieses
38.  7:26.46 VIBE_ZT
39.  7:44.53 lesliesampson
40.  DNF MCuber
40.  DNF G2013
40.  DNF NewoMinx
40.  DNF S.S.STAR
40.  DNF fun at the joy
40.  DNF Glomnipotent
40.  DNF Trig0n
40.  DNF Rollercoasterben
40.  DNF niclas.mach
40.  DNF RandomPerson84
40.  DNF BiscutDNF
40.  DNF JoXCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:53.59 sigalig
2.  2:04.78 G2013
3.  5:41.46 redoxxy


Spoiler



4.  5:41.94 Dylan Swarts
5.  6:34.53 MatsBergsten
6.  8:37.49 Underwatercuber
7.  8:52.45 Jacck
8.  9:27.73 JoXCuber
9.  10:11.39 brad711
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF yovliporat
10.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
10.  DNF S.S.STAR


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:03.66 sigalig
2.  13:20.33 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF G2013
3.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
3.  DNF brad711
3.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  7:28.73 sigalig
2.  35:23.15 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Caleb Arnette

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  6/6 29:29 MatsBergsten
2.  7/8 36:51 Dylan Swarts
3.  8/10 53:12 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  4/4 7:21 redoxxy
5.  3/3 24:23 lesliesampson
6.  7/11 57:53 Jacck
7.  2/2 1:38 yjko
8.  2/2 3:55 revaldoah
9.  2/2 8:41 Lvl9001Wizard
10.  4/6 20:09 S.S.STAR
11.  4/6 43:03 yovliporat
12.  1/2 1:59 abunickabhi
12.  1/3 17:31 theos
12.  0/2 19:07 Trig0n
12.  12/29 60:00 Keroma12
12.  0/0  RyuKagamine


*3x3x3 one-handed*(113)
1.  13.10 Elo13
2.  13.90 jancsi02
3.  14.33 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  14.39 Pixaler
5.  14.47 Luke Garrett
6.  14.81 OriginalUsername
7.  15.10 lejitcuber
8.  15.33 GenTheThief
9.  15.51 2017LAMB06
10.  15.59 Sean Hartman
11.  16.14 ichcubegern
12.  16.16 turtwig
13.  16.92 PokeCubes
14.  17.20 sleipnir
15.  17.73 mihnea3000
16.  17.94 Torch
17.  18.04 2016LAIL01
18.  18.05 NathanaelCubes
19.  18.62 [email protected]
20.  19.07 leomannen
21.  19.25 Zeke Mackay
22.  19.51 AidanNoogie
23.  19.57 HawaiiLife745
24.  19.81 YoniStrass
25.  19.84 riz3ndrr
26.  19.88 BradyCubes08
27.  19.92 RandomPerson84
28.  19.95 ARandomCuber
29.  20.11 NewoMinx
30.  20.27 yjko
31.  20.28 Coinman_
32.  20.35 xpoes
33.  20.60 Kerry_Creech
34.  20.66 ExultantCarn
35.  20.88 YouCubing
36.  21.07 BradenTheMagician
37.  21.15 MrKuba600
38.  21.49 Shadowjockey
39.  21.89 Nicholas Kang
40.  22.16 abunickabhi
41.  22.18 boroc226han
42.  22.43 MCuber
43.  22.59 Toothcraver55
44.  22.64 Djangodie
45.  22.68 DGCubes
46.  22.70 V.Kochergin
47.  22.87 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
48.  22.93 yovliporat
49.  23.08 Allagos
50.  23.24 begiuli65
51.  23.31 Ontricus
52.  23.39 xyzzy
53.  23.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  23.60 Trig0n
55.  23.97 JoXCuber
56.  24.05 Angry_Mob
57.  24.41 OwenB
58.  24.43 Glomnipotent
59.  24.64 [email protected]
60.  24.68 niclas.mach
61.  25.08 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  25.29 Kit Clement
63.  25.96 Letmeinpls
64.  26.02 João Vinicius
65.  26.09 trav1
66.  26.67 Connor Yungbluth
67.  27.14 Dylan Swarts
68.  27.33 Richie72
69.  28.41 redoxxy
70.  28.43 TheNoobCuber
71.  28.54 fun at the joy
72.  28.66 SirVivor
73.  28.72 MattP98
74.  28.76 BiscutDNF
75.  28.94 Liam Wadek
76.  30.10 epride17
77.  30.32 swankfukinc
77.  30.32 obelisk477
79.  30.57 Antto Pitkänen
80.  30.64 Parke187
81.  30.68 Underwatercuber
82.  31.86 revaldoah
83.  32.11 tavery343
84.  32.58 Bogdan
85.  32.70 milo black
86.  32.73 brad711
87.  33.68 bennettstouder
88.  35.95 Caleb Arnette
89.  37.82 Axepick06
90.  38.62 bacyril
91.  38.71 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  39.41 Petri Krzywacki
93.  39.45 Rollercoasterben
94.  41.91 Mike Hughey
95.  42.32 Infraredlizards
96.  42.42 Iconic cuber
97.  44.01 ANGRYBROOM
98.  44.70 freshcuber.de
99.  44.92 lego303
100.  45.86 VTCubers
101.  46.45 BleachedTurtle
102.  46.86 Deri Nata Wijaya
103.  49.81 Ali161102
104.  50.25 whatshisbucket
105.  50.43 [email protected]
106.  50.95 Cubing5life
107.  57.30 Billybong378
108.  1:01.74 [email protected]
109.  1:02.46 Ian Pang
110.  1:05.13 Jacck
111.  1:11.50 theos
112.  DNF G2013
112.  DNF keebruce


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  35.51 JoXCuber
2.  38.20 OriginalUsername
3.  41.77 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  44.76 BradenTheMagician
5.  59.07 V.Kochergin
6.  59.59 Zeke Mackay
7.  1:01.37 Kerry_Creech
8.  1:22.09 Bubbagrub
9.  1:22.19 lego303
10.  1:34.40 ichcubegern
11.  1:48.58 NewoMinx
12.  1:56.20 leudcfa
13.  2:05.21 tavery343
14.  2:14.19 MCuber
15.  5:47.56 NathanaelCubes
16.  DNF fun at the joy


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  33.23 ichcubegern
2.  41.37 jason3141
3.  44.00 bacyril


Spoiler



4.  1:02.92 whatshisbucket
5.  1:07.36 BradyCubes08
6.  1:17.35 JoXCuber
7.  1:21.81 MCuber
8.  1:52.19 niclas.mach
9.  1:55.89 Pixaler
10.  2:02.50 theos
11.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(22)
1.  25.00 (25, 24, 26) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  29.67 (24, 34, 31) Underwatercuber
2.  29.67 (29, 28, 32) theos


Spoiler



4.  30.00 (27, 30, 33) CyanSandwich
5.  31.00 (30, 31, 32) brad711
6.  31.67 (30, 32, 33) Bogdan
7.  32.00 (31, 32, 33) Theo Leinad
8.  36.67 (37, 38, 35) Mike Hughey
9.  53.67 (57, 48, 56) boroc226han
10.  56.67 (66, 43, 61) S.S.STAR
11.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
11.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
11.  DNF (27, 31, DNS) Shadowjockey
11.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
11.  DNF (32, DNF, DNF) speedcuber71
11.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
11.  DNF (DNF, 34, 34) asacuber
11.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Ontricus
11.  DNF (53, DNS, DNS) Color Cuber
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) MCuber
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) leomannen
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) NewoMinx


*2-3-4 Relay*(69)
1.  47.63 ichcubegern
2.  49.61 thecubingwizard
3.  52.09 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  52.27 2017LAMB06
5.  52.53 turtwig
6.  52.93 OriginalUsername
7.  53.49 Shadowjockey
8.  54.06 MCuber
9.  54.55 NewoMinx
10.  56.99 Luke Garrett
11.  57.78 JoXCuber
12.  1:00.04 camcuber
13.  1:01.23 sleipnir
14.  1:01.44 RileyN23
15.  1:02.73 m24816
16.  1:02.87 abunickabhi
17.  1:03.90 Coinman_
18.  1:05.45 YouCubing
19.  1:06.08 niclas.mach
20.  1:06.87 Axel Lönnstedt
21.  1:06.98 boroc226han
22.  1:07.30 Connor Yungbluth
23.  1:07.71 DGCubes
24.  1:07.97 Allagos
25.  1:09.22 ARandomCuber
26.  1:09.24 RandomPerson84
27.  1:10.88 yjko
28.  1:12.25 bennettstouder
29.  1:13.08 Coneman
30.  1:14.27 Zeke Mackay
31.  1:16.39 ExultantCarn
32.  1:18.84 fun at the joy
33.  1:21.28 V.Kochergin
34.  1:21.60 swankfukinc
35.  1:23.70 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  1:23.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  1:24.01 brad711
38.  1:24.24 Antto Pitkänen
39.  1:26.63 BleachedTurtle
40.  1:26.76 Torch
41.  1:27.20 bacyril
42.  1:27.44 BiscutDNF
43.  1:27.72 whatshisbucket
44.  1:28.31 tavery343
45.  1:30.66 epride17
46.  1:31.83 Ali161102
47.  1:34.31 yovliporat
48.  1:36.29 ANGRYBROOM
49.  1:38.66 lego303
50.  1:38.73 Rollercoasterben
51.  1:38.76 UnknownCanvas
52.  1:40.32 Infraredlizards
53.  1:45.81 Parke187
54.  1:47.41 Bogdan
55.  1:49.87 Ian Pang
56.  1:53.51 Petri Krzywacki
57.  1:56.99 Axepick06
58.  1:58.38 VTCubers
59.  1:58.50 Mike Hughey
60.  1:59.03 theos
61.  2:01.11 [email protected]
62.  2:03.39 Lvl9001Wizard
63.  2:13.62 One Wheel
64.  2:32.00 markdlei
65.  2:36.58 Billybong378
66.  2:42.24 a person
67.  2:53.98 2019DWYE01
68.  3:07.89 freshcuber.de
69.  3:19.66 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:50.87 thecubingwizard
2.  2:05.70 DGCubes
3.  2:08.16 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:09.22 JoXCuber
5.  2:15.87 Shadowjockey
6.  2:19.15 OriginalUsername
7.  2:22.26 Torch
8.  2:24.98 abunickabhi
9.  2:26.85 Coinman_
10.  2:28.54 NewoMinx
11.  2:30.27 MCuber
12.  2:34.12 turtwig
13.  2:38.95 fun at the joy
14.  2:49.17 yjko
15.  2:54.92 m24816
16.  3:05.93 epride17
17.  3:10.67 swankfukinc
18.  3:10.68 niclas.mach
19.  3:11.88 ARandomCuber
20.  3:12.51 RandomPerson84
21.  3:12.96 Connor Yungbluth
22.  3:14.63 bacyril
23.  3:21.01 whatshisbucket
24.  3:27.81 Allagos
25.  3:29.27 BleachedTurtle
26.  3:52.70 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  3:53.36 Infraredlizards
28.  3:57.44 Rollercoasterben
29.  4:01.94 Ali161102
30.  4:03.10 Mike Hughey
31.  4:30.20 theos
32.  4:36.64 Bogdan
33.  4:42.18 tavery343
34.  4:44.84 Petri Krzywacki
35.  4:46.57 One Wheel
36.  5:18.98 Lvl9001Wizard
37.  6:35.83 MatsBergsten
38.  6:55.88 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:49.65 ichcubegern
2.  4:25.05 OriginalUsername
3.  5:12.59 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  5:36.14 DGCubes
5.  5:57.33 niclas.mach
6.  6:01.46 bacyril
7.  6:04.14 m24816
8.  6:28.64 swankfukinc
9.  6:32.00 epride17
10.  6:40.22 fun at the joy
11.  6:45.38 Connor Yungbluth
12.  7:10.87 BleachedTurtle
13.  7:43.40 whatshisbucket
14.  7:59.06 Mike Hughey
15.  8:52.37 theos
16.  9:35.81 One Wheel
17.  10:34.81 Petri Krzywacki
18.  15:13.26 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:54.24 ichcubegern
2.  7:58.45 NewoMinx
3.  8:41.70 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9:52.99 bacyril
5.  11:02.38 m24816
6.  11:02.83 niclas.mach
7.  12:06.31 swankfukinc
8.  12:24.05 BleachedTurtle
9.  13:25.72 Sub1Hour
10.  16:06.40 theos


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.75 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.23 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.31 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.70 ARandomCuber
5.  6.96 MattP98
6.  7.58 JoXCuber
7.  7.84 YouCubing
8.  7.95 MCuber
9.  9.30 Torch
10.  9.31 Immolated-Marmoset
11.  9.62 trav1
12.  9.98 DGCubes
13.  10.26 BradenTheMagician
14.  10.44 Rollercoasterben
15.  10.87 DesertWolf
16.  10.93 OriginalUsername
17.  10.99 Shadowjockey
17.  10.99 redoxxy
19.  12.24 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  12.78 Parke187
21.  13.01 niclas.mach
22.  13.20 mihnea3000
23.  13.62 NewoMinx
24.  13.91 Liam Wadek
25.  14.16 bacyril
26.  14.25 RinjiChan
27.  14.26 RyuKagamine
28.  14.30 elimescube
29.  15.10 Antto Pitkänen
30.  15.53 HawaiiLife745
31.  16.46 NathanaelCubes
32.  18.67 swankfukinc
33.  19.34 brad711
34.  20.62 Sub1Hour
35.  20.72 freshcuber.de
36.  20.94 boroc226han
37.  23.71 epride17
38.  23.91 ichcubegern
39.  24.02 fun at the joy
40.  24.35 2019DWYE01
41.  29.18 revaldoah
42.  49.12 keebruce
43.  50.12 One Wheel
44.  1:00.81 Nayano
45.  DNF Ali161102


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  39.48 Cuberstache
2.  46.69 thecubingwizard
3.  51.80 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.51 whatshisbucket
5.  58.59 GenTheThief
6.  1:03.10 MCuber
7.  1:05.47 MrKuba600
8.  1:05.95 ichcubegern
9.  1:06.86 V.Kochergin
10.  1:07.46 G2013
11.  1:09.03 OriginalUsername
12.  1:13.21 Shadowjockey
13.  1:13.86 2016LAIL01
14.  1:14.45 JoXCuber
15.  1:17.23 YouCubing
16.  1:19.72 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:24.10 Luke Garrett
18.  1:24.18 Axel Lönnstedt
19.  1:27.07 Legomanz
20.  1:27.15 niclas.mach
21.  1:28.98 swankfukinc
22.  1:29.28 NathanaelCubes
23.  1:31.60 ARandomCuber
24.  1:31.83 HawaiiLife745
25.  1:33.00 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:33.11 bacyril
27.  1:33.75 tavery343
28.  1:36.12 YoniStrass
29.  1:43.85 boroc226han
30.  1:44.09 Trig0n
31.  1:50.67 Coinman_
32.  1:59.66 Sub1Hour
33.  2:00.33 Connor Yungbluth
34.  2:05.94 fun at the joy
35.  2:08.12 BleachedTurtle
36.  2:17.09 Infraredlizards
37.  2:25.68 topppits
38.  2:30.78 Rollercoasterben
39.  2:41.48 Petri Krzywacki
40.  2:45.46 theos
41.  2:50.18 Immolated-Marmoset
42.  2:51.74 a person
43.  3:40.47 [email protected]
44.  3:42.54 freshcuber.de
45.  3:50.55 Bubbagrub
46.  4:08.99 Billybong378
47.  DNF TheNoobCuber
47.  DNF keebruce


*Pyraminx*(107)
1.  2.76 Djangodie
2.  2.83 MrKuba600
3.  2.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3.01 DGCubes
5.  3.11 Kerry_Creech
6.  3.14 jason3141
7.  3.30 2016LAIL01
8.  3.36 oliviervlcube
9.  3.54 milo black
10.  3.76 asacuber
11.  3.80 Ontricus
12.  3.90 Trig0n
13.  3.95 Ghost Cuber
14.  4.12 NathanaelCubes
15.  4.13 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.26 Richie72
17.  4.37 JoXCuber
18.  4.40 Turkey vld
19.  4.41 JMHCubed
20.  4.43 whatshisbucket
21.  4.48 BradyCubes08
22.  4.68 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
23.  4.72 mihnea3000
24.  4.79 Torch
25.  4.81 niclas.mach
26.  4.97 Billybong378
27.  4.98 bacyril
28.  5.00 MCuber
29.  5.03 OriginalUsername
30.  5.07 NewoMinx
31.  5.09 YouCubing
32.  5.20 ichcubegern
33.  5.29 MartinN13
34.  5.38 leomannen
35.  5.44 UnknownCanvas
36.  5.50 begiuli65
37.  5.53 Pixaler
38.  5.60 Janav Gupta
39.  5.61 João Vinicius
40.  5.70 Sean Hartman
41.  5.90 RandomPerson84
42.  5.93 Shadowjockey
43.  5.95 Luke Garrett
44.  6.10 PokeCubes
45.  6.11 Parke187
45.  6.11 Keenan Johnson
47.  6.28 ExultantCarn
48.  6.47 Zeke Mackay
49.  6.52 OwenB
50.  6.59 jancsi02
50.  6.59 bhoffman492
52.  6.64 V.Kochergin
53.  6.66 fun at the joy
54.  6.74 Connor Yungbluth
55.  6.89 redoxxy
56.  6.93 leudcfa
57.  6.97 ARandomCuber
58.  7.00 Coneman
59.  7.21 boroc226han
60.  7.25 trav1
61.  7.38 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  7.39 TheNoobCuber
63.  7.58 VIBE_ZT
64.  7.65 Antto Pitkänen
65.  7.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  8.22 [email protected]
67.  8.27 Rollercoasterben
68.  8.39 Iconic cuber
69.  8.40 riz3ndrr
70.  8.80 Infraredlizards
71.  8.89 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  8.93 Caleb Arnette
73.  8.96 yjko
74.  9.04 [email protected]
75.  9.23 a person
76.  9.71 abunickabhi
77.  9.77 Sub1Hour
78.  9.79 theos
78.  9.79 swankfukinc
80.  9.87 Axepick06
81.  10.09 tavery343
82.  10.10 Bogdan
83.  10.17 RinjiChan
84.  10.29 dschieses
85.  10.43 topppits
86.  10.55 BiscutDNF
87.  10.63 PingPongCuber
88.  10.72 yovliporat
89.  10.82 BleachedTurtle
90.  11.33 brad711
91.  11.49 Allagos
92.  11.72 Jacck
93.  11.73 Ali161102
94.  11.96 The Cubing Fanatic
95.  12.10 VTCubers
96.  12.29 Aadil- ali
97.  13.39 freshcuber.de
98.  13.97 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  15.55 Ian Pang
100.  15.91 lesliesampson
101.  15.97 keebruce
102.  16.95 deadcat
103.  18.02 Alex Benham
104.  18.05 S.S.STAR
105.  18.15 Nayano
106.  23.39 [email protected]
107.  34.81 JQubed


*Square-1*(77)
1.  8.69 PokeCubes
2.  9.85 David ep
3.  10.56 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  11.05 thecubingwizard
5.  11.97 cuberkid10
6.  12.08 Kylegadj
7.  12.28 BradyCubes08
8.  12.83 speedcuber71
9.  13.93 ichcubegern
10.  14.18 MrKuba600
11.  14.28 YouCubing
12.  14.75 leomannen
13.  15.08 [email protected]
14.  15.75 RileyN23
15.  16.03 Kerry_Creech
16.  16.09 Richie72
17.  16.28 TipsterTrickster
18.  16.44 Shadowjockey
19.  16.64 JoXCuber
20.  16.69 NewoMinx
21.  17.06 leudcfa
22.  17.24 Turkey vld
23.  17.43 Zeke Mackay
24.  17.71 DesertWolf
25.  18.03 BradenTheMagician
26.  18.30 asacuber
27.  18.50 Connor Yungbluth
28.  18.63 DGCubes
29.  18.82 OriginalUsername
29.  18.82 Rollercoasterben
31.  19.17 milo black
32.  19.91 Torch
33.  20.63 ExultantCarn
34.  20.91 Keenan Johnson
35.  21.18 trav1
36.  21.56 riz3ndrr
37.  21.96 niclas.mach
38.  22.09 boroc226han
39.  23.18 MCuber
40.  23.42 mihnea3000
41.  23.88 bennettstouder
41.  23.88 Luke Garrett
43.  24.56 redoxxy
44.  25.39 whatshisbucket
45.  26.27 João Vinicius
46.  26.31 S.S.STAR
47.  26.36 HawaiiLife745
48.  27.73 Kit Clement
49.  29.50 Sub1Hour
50.  29.52 Trig0n
51.  31.26 2016LAIL01
52.  32.57 camcuber
53.  32.86 Djangodie
54.  33.46 yjko
55.  33.55 theos
56.  33.79 Infraredlizards
57.  34.88 Antto Pitkänen
58.  35.18 bacyril
59.  35.93 BleachedTurtle
60.  36.36 Bogdan
61.  36.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
62.  40.03 RyuKagamine
63.  40.61 TheNoobCuber
64.  41.39 ARandomCuber
65.  41.64 Mike Hughey
66.  42.23 PingPongCuber
67.  43.43 fun at the joy
68.  43.49 NathanaelCubes
69.  46.05 BiscutDNF
70.  55.18 Ian Pang
71.  56.58 tavery343
72.  1:04.79 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  1:05.00 swankfukinc
74.  1:54.09 One Wheel
75.  1:56.46 Axepick06
76.  1:57.77 keebruce
77.  DNF Billybong378


*Skewb*(93)
1.  2.19 BradyCubes08
2.  2.78 RileyN23
3.  3.32 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  3.34 milo black
5.  3.75 [email protected]
6.  3.87 TipsterTrickster
7.  3.89 asacuber
8.  3.91 PlatonCuber
9.  3.94 JMHCubed
10.  4.07 riz3ndrr
11.  4.27 Caleb Arnette
12.  4.29 Richie72
13.  4.50 NewoMinx
14.  4.59 João Vinicius
15.  4.79 Luke Garrett
16.  4.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  4.87 bhoffman492
18.  5.06 Djangodie
19.  5.13 OriginalUsername
20.  5.22 Trig0n
21.  5.27 ichcubegern
21.  5.27 2016LAIL01
23.  5.34 Antto Pitkänen
24.  5.42 MCuber
25.  5.46 Rollercoasterben
26.  5.60 Immolated-Marmoset
27.  5.67 DGCubes
28.  5.69 Shadowjockey
29.  5.79 NathanaelCubes
30.  5.85 VIBE_ZT
31.  5.88 Coneman
32.  6.03 YouCubing
33.  6.08 epride17
34.  6.11 Kerry_Creech
35.  6.14 JoXCuber
36.  6.24 BiscutDNF
37.  6.36 Connor Yungbluth
38.  6.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
39.  6.49 trav1
40.  6.50 Zeke Mackay
41.  6.59 SirVivor
42.  6.62 Turkey vld
43.  6.65 Allagos
44.  6.72 boroc226han
45.  6.78 HawaiiLife745
46.  6.88 PokeCubes
47.  6.95 Parke187
48.  6.99 Sub1Hour
49.  7.12 Iconic cuber
50.  7.27 whatshisbucket
51.  7.36 V.Kochergin
51.  7.36 Billybong378
53.  7.58 OwenB
54.  7.75 BleachedTurtle
55.  8.04 ANGRYBROOM
55.  8.04 Pixaler
57.  8.05 Torch
58.  8.27 fun at the joy
59.  8.30 redoxxy
60.  8.45 niclas.mach
60.  8.45 bacyril
62.  8.74 ARandomCuber
63.  9.35 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  9.39 Bogdan
64.  9.39 yovliporat
66.  9.61 m24816
67.  9.71 abunickabhi
68.  9.79 Infraredlizards
69.  10.30 theos
70.  10.97 Nayano
71.  11.29 dschieses
72.  11.68 brad711
73.  11.93 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  11.99 swankfukinc
75.  12.18 Mike Hughey
76.  12.34 begiuli65
77.  12.97 Keenan Johnson
78.  13.66 RyuKagamine
79.  13.85 topppits
80.  14.33 Axepick06
81.  14.73 Aadil- ali
82.  15.07 a person
83.  15.18 elimescube
84.  15.19 [email protected]
85.  15.40 The Cubing Fanatic
86.  19.27 S.S.STAR
87.  19.39 freshcuber.de
88.  20.14 Alex Benham
89.  20.22 PingPongCuber
90.  20.39 Jacck
91.  21.51 2019DWYE01
92.  24.53 keebruce
93.  25.72 skewber13


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  23.79 NewoMinx
2.  29.82 ichcubegern
3.  30.20 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  31.69 OriginalUsername
5.  35.42 whatshisbucket
6.  39.00 bacyril
7.  39.26 MCuber
8.  44.94 Axel Lönnstedt
9.  49.45 Billybong378
10.  50.08 tavery343
11.  54.85 swankfukinc
12.  1:01.70 Rollercoasterben
13.  1:04.67 PingPongCuber
14.  1:33.44 2019DWYE01


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  4:24.28 ichcubegern
2.  4:40.67 OriginalUsername
3.  4:48.25 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:54.19 JoXCuber
5.  4:56.98 NewoMinx
6.  5:35.87 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:56.59 niclas.mach
8.  6:39.51 bacyril
9.  6:46.83 swankfukinc
10.  7:22.32 Sub1Hour
11.  7:38.19 fun at the joy
12.  8:27.52 Rollercoasterben
13.  10:50.27 RyuKagamine


*Redi Cube*(26)
1.  10.34 BradyCubes08
2.  10.63 João Vinicius
3.  10.92 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  11.44 milo black
5.  12.49 Trig0n
6.  14.25 DGCubes
7.  18.16 OriginalUsername
8.  18.67 ichcubegern
9.  20.19 Kerry_Creech
10.  21.66 Zeke Mackay
11.  22.75 NathanaelCubes
12.  24.09 JoXCuber
13.  25.98 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  26.55 Kit Clement
15.  27.03 Billybong378
16.  27.36 PingPongCuber
17.  28.92 abunickabhi
18.  29.59 Axel Lönnstedt
19.  32.68 Sub1Hour
20.  34.24 Rollercoasterben
21.  37.14 Alex Benham
22.  41.39 yovliporat
23.  42.10 swankfukinc
24.  44.50 Mike Hughey
25.  55.28 freshcuber.de
26.  58.62 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  25.10 milo black
2.  25.56 Ontricus
3.  41.48 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  44.76 Zeke Mackay
5.  44.99 Billybong378
6.  54.62 Mike Hughey
7.  1:00.48 abunickabhi
8.  1:12.23 swankfukinc
9.  1:37.67 bacyril
10.  2:11.86 freshcuber.de
11.  2:18.17 HawaiiLife745
12.  DNF PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(201)
1.  1257 ichcubegern
2.  1244 OriginalUsername
3.  1140 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1101 NewoMinx
5.  1057 Shadowjockey
6.  1036 MrKuba600
7.  981 MCuber
8.  956 DGCubes
9.  921 thecubingwizard
10.  892 Luke Garrett
11.  857 YouCubing
12.  850 niclas.mach
13.  835 Torch
14.  823 Zeke Mackay
15.  808 BradyCubes08
16.  793 Connor Yungbluth
17.  781 NathanaelCubes
18.  765 Kerry_Creech
19.  755 jancsi02
20.  735 2016LAIL01
21.  724 boroc226han
22.  714 yjko
23.  713 [email protected]
24.  704 Djangodie
25.  702 ARandomCuber
26.  680 bacyril
26.  680 Sean Hartman
28.  677 fun at the joy
29.  668 milo black
30.  664 mihnea3000
31.  658 whatshisbucket
32.  657 2017LAMB06
33.  648 Trig0n
34.  644 HawaiiLife745
35.  642 BradenTheMagician
35.  642 Pixaler
37.  634 asacuber
38.  632 turtwig
39.  629 RileyN23
40.  627 leomannen
41.  624 Keenan Johnson
42.  621 ExultantCarn
43.  609 PokeCubes
44.  605 riz3ndrr
45.  584 Richie72
46.  583 abunickabhi
47.  581 Turkey vld
48.  579 AidanNoogie
49.  571 Allagos
49.  571 V.Kochergin
51.  559 G2013
52.  552 [email protected]
53.  546 swankfukinc
54.  543 Rollercoasterben
55.  540 RandomPerson84
56.  525 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
57.  520 Dylan Swarts
58.  517 Axel Lönnstedt
59.  506 João Vinicius
60.  500 Coinman_
61.  495 redoxxy
62.  482 m24816
63.  476 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  472 Toothcraver55
65.  471 PlatonCuber
66.  469 BiscutDNF
67.  467 Marcus Siu
68.  463 sigalig
68.  463 BleachedTurtle
70.  449 Antto Pitkänen
71.  441 sleipnir
72.  439 lejitcuber
73.  434 trav1
74.  428 Coneman
75.  426 Ontricus
76.  415 bennettstouder
77.  408 Sub1Hour
77.  408 David ep
79.  405 epride17
80.  403 TipsterTrickster
81.  397 jason3141
82.  394 brad711
83.  380 Bogdan
84.  379 DesertWolf
85.  377 tJardigradHe
86.  374 Liam Wadek
87.  372 cuberkid10
87.  372 OwenB
89.  371 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  369 yovliporat
91.  363 xyzzy
92.  360 Angry_Mob
93.  354 topppits
94.  351 Parke187
95.  342 Mike Hughey
95.  342 theos
95.  342 TheodorNordstrand
98.  340 Iconic cuber
99.  336 JMHCubed
100.  333 Kylegadj
101.  330 tavery343
102.  326 speedcuber71
103.  325 Legomanz
104.  320 ANGRYBROOM
105.  316 Infraredlizards
106.  308 begiuli65
107.  292 GenTheThief
108.  282 Billybong378
109.  277 YoniStrass
110.  270 Caleb Arnette
111.  267 Axepick06
112.  263 TheNoobCuber
113.  262 MikaSmulders
113.  262 MattP98
115.  260 bhoffman492
116.  253 Glomnipotent
117.  245 Ali161102
118.  232 UnknownCanvas
119.  222 Underwatercuber
119.  222 SirVivor
121.  220 The Cubing Fanatic
122.  218 camcuber
123.  214 MartinN13
124.  213 MatsBergsten
125.  212 Ian Pang
125.  212 xpoes
125.  212 revaldoah
128.  209 Jacck
129.  204 Kit Clement
130.  202 VIBE_ZT
131.  197 Immolated-Marmoset
132.  190 Nicholas Kang
133.  189 Petri Krzywacki
134.  179 Jonah Jarvis
135.  177 leudcfa
136.  176 VTCubers
136.  176 John Benwell
138.  173 20luky3
139.  171 kumato
140.  161 Lvl9001Wizard
140.  161 S.S.STAR
142.  158 M O
143.  155 freshcuber.de
144.  154 Nayano
145.  151 obelisk477
146.  149 dschieses
146.  149 Aadil- ali
148.  148 Keroma12
149.  147 SpartanSailor
150.  146 a person
151.  145 TheCubingAddict980
152.  144 [email protected]
153.  141 RyuKagamine
153.  141 lego303
153.  141 elimescube
156.  137 Letmeinpls
157.  128 One Wheel
158.  126 u Cube
159.  117 Elo13
160.  113 RinjiChan
161.  105 Deri Nata Wijaya
162.  104 kick
163.  102 oliviervlcube
164.  101 vilkkuti25
165.  97 PingPongCuber
165.  97 Ghost Cuber
167.  91 [email protected]
168.  82 markdlei
169.  80 SpeedCubeReview
169.  80 keebruce
171.  73 Phraser_918
172.  72 Janav Gupta
173.  70 Fred Lang
174.  69 pjk
175.  66 Aman Kamath
175.  66 audiophile121
177.  63 lesliesampson
177.  63 filipemtx
179.  62 [email protected]
180.  61 Bubbagrub
181.  59 2019DWYE01
182.  55 bilbo07
183.  52 Cuberstache
184.  51 Last Layer King
185.  48 JJonesUK
186.  45 Alex Benham
186.  45 dnguyen2204
188.  40 Theo Leinad
189.  36 Lux
190.  32 Tommy Kiprillis
191.  29 CyanSandwich
192.  25 samath
193.  21 Foreright
194.  19 TheDubDubJr
195.  14 Color Cuber
196.  12 jmfcomo
196.  12 Cubing5life
198.  9 skewber13
199.  8 deadcat
200.  7 JQubed
201.  5 AndrewPeterBrookes


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 7, 2019)

my main WCA and non WCA events are Skewb, Pyra, Squan, and Redi Cube


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2019)

Just 201 people competing this week for the gift card. I reach in the hat and pull out: 197 (the smallest prime that is a sum of 7 consecutive primes!).

That means our winner is *Cubing5life!* Congratulations!!


----------

